# Loads of free bread-how much should I feed?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

If you had access to endless free bread, how many normal sized loaves would you feed a 450 pound sow without pigs, a 450 pound sow with pigs on the way, a 30 lb gilt (future sow prospect) and a 500 pound breeding boar? All are housed separately and also eat a milled feed made from soybeans and corn, plus any extra eggs we get from our ducks, geese and chickens. I'd like to minimize my feed costs and now have access to an endless supply of bread from a local warehouse.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The boar and the sow should be fine on 5 lbs of bread per day. The gilt needs a slop made and some soy mixed in and given that free choice. Only feed the amount the gilt will clean up between meals as the slop will attract flies. I do not like large sows would therefore be getting rid of the 450 pounder. Thin sows are better with pigs and are more productive IMO.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I would feed 1 loaf a day plus some grain to the small gilt, less if she does not totally clean it up. Then I would feed 4 Loaves per head per day plus some grain/hay/green forages to the larger hogs. Again, I would reduce amount if the bread fed is not toally consumed within 2 hours of feeding.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

would you mind letting us in on your free bread secret?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I fed out 2 hogs on bread last year (along with cheese). They tended to lardiness (which is fine with me, we use the lard). I would limit it to about a loaf a day with breeding stock.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

We raise pigs also and we feed them until they dont clean it up. If they clean everything up I will give them alittle more the next time,, if they dont I cut back until we get to a oint to where their cleaning everything up and not wanting more. I have roasters,feeders, and sows of all sizes.


----------



## Tiffin (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, I would be interested too where you get free bread. I thought I was doing well at a regional bread store that sells day old bread at $1.50/15 lbs. This can be any variety: white, wheat, oat, 12 grain, rolls, muffins. We buy it for our chickens, cows and even keep some for ourselves if it is oat or 12 grain. We only give it as a treat but plan to give more to the pigs we are going to get.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

I've got a major bread shipping warehouse across the road from me. They admitted to throwing HUNDREDS of loaves into the compactor every week, but wouldn't give it to me because of liability concerns.

Pete


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

RedneckPete said:


> I've got a major bread shipping warehouse across the road from me. They admitted to throwing HUNDREDS of loaves into the compactor every week, but wouldn't give it to me because of liability concerns.
> 
> Pete


I pay $9. a pickup load and sign a form every time that says I won't re-sell it or use it for human consumption. Maybe if you could work up a lawyer-proof form to sign they would give or sell it to you.


----------



## Walt K. in SW PA (May 13, 2002)

I've been doing some dumpster diving in the alley behind a bakery next to where I work; they pitch garbage bags full of bread and rolls...


----------

